# Blindfolded walkthrough



## Joel Banks (Apr 28, 2016)

I would like someone to walk me through how to blindsolve a 3x3. I am using the 3 cycle method found on
http://cubefreak.net/bld/3op_guide.php
I will hold white on top and green in front. The scramble is:
R2,U,B,L,M',FW,R',U2,L,F',LW,U',RW',F
Please specifically tell me what you are doing and provide algorithms. Thanks!!


----------



## 00 (Apr 28, 2016)

Please stop posting so many threads. There are already plenty of blindfolded example solves, just search for them.


----------

